# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Question on converting Ldraw to Sketchup

## duckulapip

Dear all

I am a noob and never done 3D printing before - but recently became very interested

I am trying to print out a unique lego technic for my own use but i noted the dimension i got (or rather the fileI is in Ldraw

How to i convert it to Sketchup? I just started only to learn it as well

----------


## fred_dot_u

You don't want to convert anything to SketchUp if your intent is to print it on a 3D printer. The typical file format for 3D printing is STL. I've not heard of Ldraw, but Google answers all. I typed in "convert Ldraw to STL" and found many answers. One of them appears to be well received:
http://thehighproglow.blogspot.com/2...es-for-3d.html
As you can see in the link, it's dated 2014 which means there may be more recent, easier or more appropriate methods available to you.

----------


## taylorwatson

Nice post thanks for sharing!

----------

